# Watch light not working



## Techheck (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm sorry if this is not the right place to post this because I'm new to this.

So basically about a year ago I bought a umbro digital alarm chronograph wrist watch. This is the second time this has happened today, whenever I press the light button, the screen goes blank for about 5 seconds (in which the light is turned on, but the time is not displayed), and then goes back to normal.

Does anyone know why this is happening?

What can I do to fix this


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I could be wrong but I'm guessing you didn't pay much for it and it is probably what you might term a disposable item i.e. It is knackered.

You could try a new battery or if you got it under 12 months ago you may get a replacement.

A quick google of Umbro watches suggests it is unlikely to be worth repairing or indeed repairable.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The problem will almost certainly be the battery getting low. A simple battery change will sort it mate, and you can do it yourself using cheap ebay batteries for around 99p (for 10).


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum my friend.

Given the symptoms you have described, my first guess would be that the battery is on its way out. If you have the tools, try changing it for a new one and see what happens.

Regards

David

LOL Davey and myself were posting at the same time - just that he's quicker on the keyboard than I am!!!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I was quicker than both of you and far far gloomier :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

handlehall said:


> I was quicker than both of you and far far gloomier :yes:


I'm a "glass half full" type of guy :laugh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Battery......


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

light bulbs do burn out,but not worth replacing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you like it fair enough, get a battery fitted at any of the high street shops that do it, cobblers usually, and you'll get another bit of life out of it for a couple of quids. If you're not that attached to it you've probably had your monies worth so just sling it and buy another one as they seem to be mostly sub twenty quid or so.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd replace the battery/ cell. I don't see the point of binning the watch without trying the easiest solution, despite it's "perceived" value.

LCD's, LED's and electronics are quite robust, unless there has been water ingress into the watch.

Components can fail, but a battery change is cheap compared to the initial cost of most watches.

I'd go down that route first.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I think it's great that your first thought is to attempt to resolve the issue regardless of the monetary value of the watch. perhaps the watch has other value to you. I don't know. As others have stated it does sound very much like a battery issue... not enough juice left to both fire the lcd and the light. If it is not the battery but a fault within the module you might be able to pick another working watch up for very little money and replace the unit and kind of keep your original functioning.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Maybe I misread, but I don't think the OP has stated how long the present battery has been powering the watch.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Maybe I misread, but I don't think the OP has stated how long the present battery has been powering the watch.


He said the watch was bought a year ago, but the battery could obviously be a lot older than that (even if the watch was new). The battery on most digital watches should last at least a couple of years from my experience, depending how often the light and other functions are used.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

when i take a bat. out of a watch, i test it for voltage(v.o.m.). if its below 1 volt - i buy a new bat.. if that dosent start the watch and activate the dial light - save the battery for another watch purchase. - vinn


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You would be amazed at how often it is the very simplest things that cause soemthing to "not function". In a previous incarnation as a troubleshooter for the Leccy Board (now an Energy Supplier :bash: ) first thing to check is - - is the feckin thing switched on - = followed by check the fuse in the plug and the unit, and always check the battery in anything battery powered.

Fault finding success rate in excess of 80% following these rules, and then find a store room to kip in!

"he's good, fixed up ten jobs yesterday, only got two left plus today's jobss!" :whistling:

Just call me Scotty, Cap'n, and I'll beam ye up nae bother! :notworthy:


----------

